# Apple Photos import from SD card not seeing the odd RAW file



## Norman Baatz

Hi all,

I imported about 100 photos to my iPad using the SD card reader and then in LR mobile noticed that two photos came across as JPEG instead of RAW. The culprit seems to be Apple Photos: My camera is set to RAW+JPEG, and for all files except for three, Apple Photos shows a stack of JPEG+RAW; but for two only JPEG, as well as for one file only the RAW file (which I only noticed later because LR mobile only imports the RAW files).

Has anybody else experienced this?

I was able to manually add the missing formats from the two SD cards involved using LR desktop and will have to adapt my workflow to check if this happens again.

Norman


----------



## dave_bass5

Not sure ive seen the above, but i have noticed IOS 10 never imports the first raw file on my SD card's. I now keep an old file in fist place to get around this.
Of course this has nothing to do with Adobe/Lr at all, just thought id share my experience.


----------



## Norman Baatz

That’s strange too. For me it was not the first raw file, but, as it so happens, the two missing files were on separate SD cards. Seems like no-one else has had this issue?


----------



## mayhemstudios

Norman Baatz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I imported about 100 photos to my iPad using the SD card reader and then in LR mobile noticed that two photos came across as JPEG instead of RAW. The culprit seems to be Apple Photos: My camera is set to RAW+JPEG, and for all files except for three, Apple Photos shows a stack of JPEG+RAW; but for two only JPEG, as well as for one file only the RAW file (which I only noticed later because LR mobile only imports the RAW files).
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this?
> 
> I was able to manually add the missing formats from the two SD cards involved using LR desktop and will have to adapt my workflow to check if this happens again.
> 
> Norman



I have the exact same problem. When I import with the Apple SD card reader jpg+RAW. Lightroom mobile sees them as RAW on my photo gallery. When I import them into Lightroom, some come in as jpg. I deleted Lightroom mobile and re-installed and that seemed to fix the problem but then it started happening again. I think the iOS updates broke it.


----------

